# Which is better? New Tissot T-Touch-II or T-Touch Expert Titanium?



## moddy

Hello every one  This is my first thread. I have a few important questions regarding my watch purchase. Please guide me.

*1)* I want to buy either the new Tissot T-Touch II Titanium T047.420.47.207.00 (rubber strap) or, the T-Touch Expert Titanium T013.420.47.202.00 (rubber strap), but am a bit confused. 
Which one of the two models is better in terms of design, functions, features and quality?

*2)* On the Tissot website it says TITANIUM/POLISHED for the t-touch II Titanium T047.420.47.207.00
*a)* So what is the difference between polished titanium and titanium?
*b)* Again, which is better? 
*c)* Titanium scratches easily, so would you all rather go with the steel option?

*3)* I read many horrid stories about people who own the t-touch on this forum *https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/would-you-recommend-t-touch-%5Bpoll%5D-125408-post803052.html#post803052*
and was wondering if the t-touch II or expert series have any issues reported by customers.

*4)* Red LCD backlight is there on both the models?

*5)* If there are links within the forum that provide useful info on use and maintenance of these watches then that would be really handy for me.

I will appreciate any suggestions or advise from owners of the t-touch expert and t-touch II watches.


----------



## moddy

How sad, its been three days since i posted this thread and not a single reply from any one. Anyways, i got it figured out by visiting a Tissot boutique which was pretty far away.


----------



## mikeynd

then let us know..I think most would wanna know the differences.


----------



## ModestGP

I've got the Tissot T-Touch Expert titanium with the titanium bracelet. It's been one year now since I got it and I'm very happy with it. It's been my daily wearer and I had no problems at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marco

I've owened a steel T-Touch "I" and I've never had any issue. Then I've sold it to take the T-Touch Expert Titanium with Ti bracelet...and I'm very satisfied with it (bigger, more function, lighter on the wrist and more water resistance).

The difference between the Brushed Ti of the expert T-Touch and the Polished Ti of the Touch II is the surface texture: the brushed is "matte", while the Polished is "glossy". Personally I prefer the brushed titanium, because is less scratchable and you can replase scratches simply with a brasso.

If I were you, I absolutely go for the polished titanium.

Sorry for my English...but I hope that my opinion can help you to decide.


----------



## altaras

hello everyone, i am in the same position, i am looking to buy a Tissot T-Touch Expert or II, but i am quite not sure which one is better?

maybe someone can help me to understand the different between 2 watches.
i know for 3 different, the Expert have 3 more function, but i am not sure if the expert is more reliable?

many thx
A.A


----------



## mikeynd

There are basically the same watch..Just some models got upgraded from the old version to the new,thus T-touch II,which have the same features as the Expert...So mostly just different models,same watch.


----------



## STEVIE

Please see my review I posted on this forum of the Tissot T Touch which is the latest release. Tissot seem to have only used the term Expert for earlier versions of the T Touch II. As you can see there is no mention of 'Expert' on my model. The dealer I bought it from told me the Expert had been superseded. Not sure if this is so, but it makes sense.

The polished titanium is coated with a clear PVD (vapor deposit) to minimize scratches.

I've found not many make comments here about anything on this forum, so your'e not alone Moddy! LOL.


----------



## Fonz

moddy said:


> Hello every one  This is my first thread. I have a few important questions regarding my watch purchase. Please guide me.
> 
> *1)* I want to buy either the new Tissot T-Touch II Titanium T047.420.47.207.00 (rubber strap) or, the T-Touch Expert Titanium T013.420.47.202.00 (rubber strap), but am a bit confused.
> Which one of the two models is better in terms of design, functions, features and quality?
> 
> *2)* On the Tissot website it says TITANIUM/POLISHED for the t-touch II Titanium T047.420.47.207.00
> *a)* So what is the difference between polished titanium and titanium?
> *b)* Again, which is better?
> *c)* Titanium scratches easily, so would you all rather go with the steel option?
> 
> *3)* I read many horrid stories about people who own the t-touch on this forum *Would you recommend a T-Touch? [poll]*
> and was wondering if the t-touch II or expert series have any issues reported by customers.
> 
> *4)* Red LCD backlight is there on both the models?
> 
> *5)* If there are links within the forum that provide useful info on use and maintenance of these watches then that would be really handy for me.
> 
> I will appreciate any suggestions or advise from owners of the t-touch expert and t-touch II watches.


Hello,

I have own the T Touch I and sent it several times for repair, than I bought the T Touch II which was suppose to be waterproof (100m) and more reliable. Unfortunately the touch screen hase stopped to fonction after 1 year and 3 months. Watch sent for repair...


----------



## martial8

Any more info regarding these 2 models? Which one is the later model Expert or II ? Someone mentioned Expert has 3 more functions, is this true and which ones are they? If the watch is under warranty and you send it for repair, are you still asked to pay some money or it is free?


----------



## Take5

As far as l know the expert has a count down timer that the others don't have. I had the touch 2 but traded for the count down feature. They are very good time pieces. Worth the price.


----------



## 06AL

I to am seeking either the Expert or the II. I have the original touch and it is still keeping good time. It's not to water savvy and the light quit working three years ago however. The Expert is larger 43.6 vs 42.7 and has 15 functions, vs the Touch II which only has 13. Also their is a difference in the movements. Basically they are pretty close. If you have a small wrist I would go with the Touch II. 
Here is the run down:


Product FamilyT-TOUCH IISwiss MadeYesMovement CaliberQuartz ETA E48.311CrystalTactile Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal w/Anti-Refective CoatingCase MaterialTitaniumDial DescriptionBlack Carbon Index w/Digital ScreenWater Resistance100m/330ft/10barBracelet / Strap , BuckleTitanium , Folding Clasp with Push ButtonsLength / Width / ThicknessLength 43.3mm / Width 42.7mm / Thickness 14.6mmBattery Life / Power Reserve36 Months / NoFunctions SummaryMultifunctionWarrantyLimited 2 Year

Product FamilyT-Touch ExpertSwiss MadeYesMovement CaliberQuartz ETA E48.351CrystalTactile Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal w/Anti-Refective CoatingCase MaterialTitaniumDial DescriptionBlack Carbon IndexWater Resistance100m/330ft/10barBracelet / Strap , BuckleTitanium Bracelet , Folding Clasp with Push ButtonsLength / Width / ThicknessLength 43.6mm / Width 43.6mm / Thickness 14.6mmBattery Life / Power Reserve36 Months / NoFunctions SummaryMultifunctionWarrantyLimited 2 Year


----------

